# Mystery In Space



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/hubble/science/asteroid-20100202.html


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

the asteriod hit a astronaut poop from the space shuttle packed with peanuts lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, is that the face of Jesus I see in that cloud of dust?


----------

